

Is the secret to a successful crowdfunding campaign moving to a beach house? - arthurquerou
https://medium.com/@YallahAline/what-if-the-secret-for-a-successful-crowdfunding-campaign-was-to-move-to-a-beach-house-502b77c17d1a

======
hustlebz
Sensationalist title but the concept is solid - I think these sort of "let's
go to the beach and hack/launch/brainstorm like mad people" trips are the new
version of geeks gathering in basements for the same end-result.

...Now that I think about it, who wants to see geeks with neck-beards and sun-
tans on the beach!? *shudders

------
chergaoui
As someone who used to live near Taghazout, it's definitely a nice environment
to focus on what you love to do, & let ideas flourish.

------
asmaaouishare
I love the idea! I am planning to start my project in 6 months, I would love
to benefit from your experience !

------
amsika
It may be. Definitely worth trying, anyway!

